# Tonys Fragrance Oils Sale



## justcrafty (Jul 5, 2008)

Diana's holiday scents are in and she is having a sale.

http://www.tonysfragranceoils.com/  Judy


----------



## Harlow (Jul 5, 2008)

Holidays already? Thank you for the heads up!


----------



## brian0523 (Jul 7, 2008)

I wanna try that Iced Oatmeal Cookie - but I already spent too much on FO this weekend.


----------



## digit (Jul 8, 2008)

I love their scents!! Thanks.

Digit


----------



## brian0523 (Jul 11, 2008)

Wow - Tony's takes forever to ship!  11 days to receive my order is insane - especially given what I'm paying for ground shipment.


----------



## Birdie (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey, I'm a EO person but their Patchouli Musk is a wonderful scent!!!!


----------

